# PLEASE READ-!rst anniversary



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tomorrow is a very important day for myself and all of us- no I am not talking about the election- thank goodness it is over- No, it is something more important to all of us. If you look at our fearless founder's sign up date it is 11/7/11.
I would like to congratulate him and all of us for the wonderful woodworking community we have here. You all are a great group of people.
I would like single Kevin out here though. He put this all together himself, his idea-his baby. He has given a lot to this community and this spot is where I /we can give a little back with a Simple word. THANKS my new found friend..
THANKS KEVIN- it has been quite a ride this last year- may we have many more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*

Thanks Kevin, Wonderful site you have put together and RollTide


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*

Thanks to Kevin and all the mods. This is a great group!


----------



## LoneStar (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*

Wow Kevin, congratulations Sir. I didn't realize your baby is only 1 ! It has been such a part of my life since I joined, I guess it just feels like its always been around.
I bet you get tired of hearing it, but I want to personally thank you for putting this all together. I could say "Everything I know about woodworking, I learned on WoodBarter"  While that may not be 100% true, I can gaurantee you the fine folks here have doubled what I know.
So, Congratulations and Thank You !


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*

Holy cow! I didn't even know. Thanks for noticing that Mike. Tomorrow we'll be a year old. Heck I remember hoping that in a year the doors would still be open, but we have over 1000 members. I can't take the credit for anything except opening those doors, you all made this happen and I thank you.

:thanx:


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*

Thank you, Kevin You done good!


----------



## TimR (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*

 Kevin, you did a great job putting the site together and building a community of folks that get many benefits from the site and its members. 
Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*

I've been here since the Beta testing and I can honestly say that I've enjoyed every minute of it. Kevin has been nothing but generous and gracious to me and I'm proud to call him one of my friends. Thank you for just being you Kevin and I hope Wood Barter continues to be everything that you hoped it would be. 
Thanks


----------



## woodsmith (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*

thanks, got me some good ideas and good advice, we should have a reunion! :i_dunno:


----------



## JMC (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*

Thanks Kevin and great job.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, when I joined this site less than a month ago I figured you guys had been running it for years in the Internet age. I am totally impressed that a site like this has bloomed in such a short period. Congrats Kevin and the others who make this one of the best run sites I have seen in some time...


----------



## DomInick (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for a wonderful job. This is a great place to share. Lots of good people here.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*



burlguy72 said:


> woodsmith said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, got me some good ideas and good advice, we should have a reunion! :i_dunno:
> ...



Sorry Cory- nobody wants to go to International falls Minn. except on their one warm day of the year. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: PLEASE READ*



burlguy72 said:


> woodsmith said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, got me some good ideas and good advice, we should have a reunion! :i_dunno:
> ...



I wanted to meet you, and I did. It was great to meet up with you and shoot the breeze a little at the wood turners expo.


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 7, 2012)

I would have never thought when I signed up within the last year that this forum was actually in its infant stages. Kevin you have done a great job and put a ton of thought into it before the launch and it is very obvious. Thanks for all that you and the mods continue to do to make this home for all the woodoholics that reside here.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Kevin you have done a great job and put a ton of thought into it before the launch and it is very obvious. ...



I stewed over it for about two years actually.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done guys. Thank you Kevin, What a great thing you have pioneered. :thewave::thewave::thewave:


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks to Kevin and the moderators for the excellent site. 
A reunion in Kaua'i sounds like a good idea. :davidguil:


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 7, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Thanks to Kevin and the moderators for the excellent site.
> A reunion in Kaua'i sounds like a good idea. :davidguil:


That sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Thanks to Kevin and the moderators for the excellent site.
> A reunion in Kaua'i sounds like a good idea. :davidguil:



nother month or 2 and it will sound better yet. Still have flowers next to house and tomatoes in greenhouse- great indian summer but it will end this weekend- supposed to get cold.......... :cray::cray::cray:


----------



## EricJS (Nov 7, 2012)

Exceptional site, Kevin - Thank You!  Thanks to the Mods, too!  Looking forward to many more interesting & exciting years!:rockonbaby:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations to Kevin and all the mods for an awesome sight. I'm sure most of us have no idea just how much work really goes into it behind the scenes. I think what sets this sight apart from others is the culture that exists here - and that I credit to Kevin for his leadership and consistency. 

 Here's to many more great years !!
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks kevin / kenbo/ mike / greg who turned me in this direction and all the great woodworkers iv come to know . you all have been great and have gotten lots of beutiful stuff that most all will be kept and handed down. 11 months ago i knew nothing about wood and here i am today  i know well something :scratch_one-s_head: this has been a great learning curve for me. many thanks kevin and mike for putting up with the old duck.  ps im with dave kaua"i


----------



## Brink (Nov 7, 2012)

A year already, wow! How time flies. And this is now the only forum I spend any time on. Great forum, great group of people and no bs. Except bandsaws. Lol That kind of bs is ok.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 7, 2012)

Brink said:


> A year already, wow! How time flies. And this is now the only forum I spend any time on. Great forum, great group of people and no bs. Except bandsaws. Lol That kind of bs is ok.



I thought BS was the bedrock of this site?


----------



## Brink (Nov 7, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I thought BS was the bedrock of this site?



*edit* none of the mean bs...


----------



## Mizer (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks to you Kevin! And all the Mods for a great site!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations Kevin on a job well done.


I remember when rockB was telling me about this place, and I kept putting it off. Then finally one day I decided to see what all the hub bub was all about. Boy am I glad I didn't wait too long. I love this place. And let me just say, I have been a lurker on plenty of sites about wood and woodworking. Among other sites as well. This one by far is one of the friendliest sites around...


I hope to be on here for many years, just enjoying everyones company here, and learning about how to do stuff with wood. And drooling over all the ridiculously gorgeous projects the members here have made....and the beautiful wood you guys, and gals have to offer for sale and BARTER. 
wood barter, a place for woodworkers. Thank you Kevin.

oh..and of course but not least...thanks to the Mods here. You make this place what it is supposed to be. 
And that's awesome.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Nov 7, 2012)

Congrats Kevin on this achievement, and for creating a site for all us wood lovers and addicts!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow! Another milestone reached. Sorry I am late to join the party, very busy day today. I cannot thank you Kevin enough. This site and the great community that I am a part of has become a very important part of my life. I have to check in here several times a day, even with my busy schedule. This site has become like no other, very talented and wonderful caring and giving people here, the best of the best. I have been here almost since the begining and seen it grow in wonderful ways, not just by the numbers. Friendships have been made amongst all of us and this has become a community that cares about each other. All of this has happened because of one man with a vision and a ton of drive, Kevin. Thank you my friend for all that you have done for the wood working community!


----------



## scrimman (Nov 7, 2012)

Dang! Only one!??!?! Congrats Kevin & co.! Great site!


----------



## drycreek (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm truly late to the party, but thanks Kevin and all of the mod's. This is without a doubt the best site I've found in a long time.


----------

